# want to move to canada



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all,

Please suggest me what i need to do to apply for Canada PR (FSW). Here are my details

Eduation : Bachelor of technology (Computer science and Information technology)
work Exp: 10 years in IT (Software engineer)
IELTS : CLB 6
Age : 31


I know, I need to apply for Education assessment. but what Organization do i need to select for my Qualification?

Please somebody suggest me. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No FSW for you:
Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers
Wait and see what will happen in a couple of months.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Justinblack: spamming the forum with nonsense messages in order to get enough messages to be able to post a link to a (his?) commercial site... Not nice.


----------



## javaguy2780 (Mar 27, 2014)

EVHB said:


> No FSW for you:



did you say that cause of the low IELTS score?
or have I misunderstood something?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

IELTS score + currently no openings for Bachelor of technology (Computer science and Information technology).


----------



## javaguy2780 (Mar 27, 2014)

True the cap has been reached until next time. 
Thanks!


----------

